# need information about speakers



## guldrack (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I am quite new in hi-fi sound system so don't be angry after me if i ask for stupids questions. 

Now I just bought a Nad T785 and i am wondering which is the best speakers for this ampli. I am looking about monitor audio the series silver Rx and the Dali . I am wondering if anyone has some point of view of those speakers with this ampli. My room is not very big and the fllor is in hardwood and the ceiling and walls are all in platre or concrete. So i would like some opinions to get the best speakers for the buck for this systems.

Sincerely your's

Marco


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You have a very nice AVR in the NAD. The number of Speaker choices out there are mind numbing.
Speakers are a personal choice and what some might like, others do not. I highly recommend auditioning as many Speakers as possible.

What is the budget you had in mind? Also, are you starting off from scratch? I again think that auditioning Speakers is key. Just to name a few Companies I really like: Paradigm, B&W, PSB, Martin Logan (my personal fave), Dynaudio, SVS, Revel, and Thiel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll put a vote in for Atlantic Technology. The old M&K monitors were awesome, but I don't know if you can find them around anymore. I like RBH's very high end stuff, but I think it is around $5000 for a pair of speakers


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

If he can afford them, REVEL. Without a doubt. I heard the Salon2's and I wish I never did. They sound too good, makes you want to take a second mortgage on your house to get some.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too absolutely love the Salon's. However, the Performa Series (F30, F32) really are excellent as well and can be found for under 2 grand. Those too are fantastic Speakers. Not the Industrial Design masterpiece that the Salons are, but much cheaper and still have fantastic components.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Are you looking at a two-channel system because your room is small or are you thinking multi-channel?

The Vandersteen 2Ce Signature IIs for $2345 with stands deserve a listen.

Because your room is so "bright" you might want to consider bass traps in the corners and absorption at the first reflection point and behind the speakers and listener.


----------



## guldrack (Feb 2, 2010)

i would like a 5.1 but i would love to keep it for an upgrade later on 7.1. The money i would like to spend is around 3000$ for a pair of speakers but if i need to pay more and get better sound i will do. So...


thanks you for your recommendations


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would definitely recommend going to audition some Speakers to establish what you like in a Speaker.
Hopefully, there are some great A/V Stores in your area.

With your budget, you will have access to a wide array of Speakers. I will also recommend Focal Speakers and again recommend auditioning Martin Logan Speakers. The Owner of the site (Sonnie) and several others own Martin Logan's. Myself included. 

I would caution against drawing conclusions about ML Speakers if being demonstrated with a AV Receiver as the power source like most Magnolia A/V's audition them. Listening with an outboard amplifier really brings out the best in ML's and they really need current to sound their best. Same goes for many other Speakers as well. Will also recommend checking out Thiel again too as I adore their products and often think about switching to them. Same with Dynaudio.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I have an NAD T-763 and love it! The nice thing about NAD's is they are high current amps and are rated very conservatively. Your NAD should have no problem driving whatever you choose.

You didn't mention if a subwoofer needs to be included in that $3,000. If so, that may have an impact on your mains. If you're aiming at 5.1 or 7.1, I suggest you look at Ascend Sierra's or the SVS line, especially if you need a sub also. An Ascend Sierra system with a Rhythmik sub would be a wonderful system for both music and movies.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I actually agree with that. I have mentioned many Speakers that require quality amplification to sound their best with no provisos about needing an outboard amplifier. 

I did mention that with Martin Logan, it would be a disservice to draw any conclusions about the Speakers ability if many an AVR was the power source. This comment is mostly made because Magnolia A/V's that are in many Best Buy Stores often use Pioneer Elite AVR's or other AVR's to demonstrate Martin Logan Electrostatic Models. And Magnolia A/V has become a very popular place to audition them.

And with Magnolia A/V now being a primary place to audition Martin Logan Speakers now, it really brings added resonance. In the Past, Martin Logan was only available at High End Specialist A/V Stores which almost always used outboard amplifiers to demonstrate Martin Logan. It was upon the Sale of Martin Logan by its Founders to ShoreView Industries in 2004 that they began introducing Speakers that were lower in price and built in China. These Speakers are known as the Design Series. ML still made some Speakers in Kansas, but only the Electrostatic upper tier ESL Series and Reserve ESL Series are still made in Kansas. The Reserve ESL Series models (CLX, Summit X, and Spire) are only available at the traditional ML Retailers, Specialist A/V Stores. This just happened this year that they introduced the Reserve Series.

Until last Year, the Vista, Vantage, Spire, Summit X and CLX were all in the ESL Series and were supposed to be only available in the Specialist AV Stores, As time went by, Vista and sometimes Vantages were now available through Audio Advisor and certain Magnolia A/V Stores. The Vista's cabinet is made in China, but the rest of the ESL Series are 100% American Made. 

The Reserve ESL Series specification was made to appease the traditional channel of retailers who were now left to compete against high volume stores with many models. This was not an issue until a high volume store would sell discontinued models for steep discounts which the traditional retailers would usually never want to or hope to match in sale price. By giving exclusivity of the most expensive models to the original retailers helped to ensure that the models would be demonstrated with outboard amplification, and hopefully, acoustically treated listening rooms. Reserve ESL Dealers almost all carry ESL Series and some carry Design Series models. Only these dealers can sell the 25k CLX.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## guldrack (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for all the informations i will go to listen to ml. For my room it is a room nearly 13 by 12 but it is an open area. I live in a house which has 110 years so not very good for sound. I am ready to pay 3000$ for a pair of speakers and i am ready to wait to buy some more peices over years. So I am not very stressed to get all the stuff together early. I want to get a very good system for the next 20 years well i hope so...:wave:

Thanks you all for all the informations that you give to me. If you have any questions feel free to ask and i will answer to you.

Marco

P.S. I live in quebec city so we don't have much specialised store here. We have Cora and audiolight if someone knows other places let me know.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I too absolutely love the Salon's. However, the Performa Series (F30, F32) really are excellent as well and can be found for under 2 grand. Those too are fantastic Speakers. Not the Industrial Design masterpiece that the Salons are, but much cheaper and still have fantastic components.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Infinity(revel is the same) has two of the best drivers in the world. The Infinity MRS driver and the MMD driver. The drivers are very low distortion and very linear. 

Having had an Infinity Beta set(the Revel Concerta is the exact same speaker) I'd agree the drivers are of incredible quality. If you bought a Primus set by replacing the lining with R11 you'd get a speaker that could compete with the upper Revel's If you added dense matrix bracing and a constraint layer you could actually rival the best speakers in the world. But that's more work than just lining the interior with r11(10 bucks a roll at home depot)


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

guldrack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am quite new in hi-fi sound system so don't be angry after me if i ask for stupids questions.
> 
> ...


What's your budget and options? 

I'd be happy to help with mods if you want to get something cheaper and make it better.:bigsmile::devil:


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that considering the size of your room and the fact that you don't have a lot of sound absorbing materials surrounding the room you would do best with the smaller Silver RX6 towers. These are very attractive speakers and are made out of very high quality components. Wish you could audition them somewhere. That would be the key. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would say go with Revel's or Infinity Beta over Monitor Audio. They really are that good. I would also give another recommendation to Dynaudio as they really make some of the best Speakers in the World as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

